# Gear ratio in new Bachman Mallet



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guy's
I inquired over on the B-man board as to why they used a 14 to 1 gear ratio in th K, Bachman said he did not know but "he beleives the Mallet has a 28 to 1 ratio". This should make some of you happy.

Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe what (and whom) you will but the K's gear ratio _wasn't_ supposed to be 14:1! That was a screw up that has been "spun" to not be one. It's not surprising that the Mallet's ratio is 28:1 as that is exactly in line with where it should be.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

any chance we could get replacement gears from the articulated and replace the K's gears with them? 

Andre`


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No. Barry has had my gearbox for a while, and with the shaft spacing, going to be tight to get to even 20:1. 

Having not made any public comments on an as-yet-to-be-delivered unit, all I will say is this: 

IF the new one is 1:28 as claimed, it certainly drives a stake into the heart of Stanley's argument that 14.5:1 on the K was ideal. 

I certainly enjoy Bachmann providing us with the ammunition we need.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Stanley wouldn't know an ideal gear ratio if he was caught in it.


----------

